# New PM9 Owner x2



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I purchased a new PM9 for my wife to use as a carry pistol. This past week we put around 400 rounds through it with no mishaps. I was so impressed with the accuracy, workmanship and the feel of this gun, I purchased one for myself. Now my wife are very happy PM9 owners.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Conratulations you must have been impressed with the PM9...they ain't cheap. I want to get one But I live 150 miles from any large city and have to make a special trip there for the gun show....and hope I can find one when I do get there!:smt1099


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

My local gun shop/range gave me a good deal on a trade in for my KelTec P32 and P11. Even so, the final price for 2 of them was a bit high.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I got rid of the Keltec 32 and got 1 of these too. It does have some recoil - but it is managable


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

I was O.K with it but my wife had a bit of a problem with the recoil. She was use to shooting her Glock 26. Today she was able to put them all in the center.


----------



## border bandit32 (Aug 8, 2009)

Steve S said:


> I was O.K with it but my wife had a bit of a problem with the recoil. She was use to shooting her Glock 26. Today she was able to put them all in the center.


...and in the end thats all that really matters!!!


----------

